# Hide your bats, I'm Baaaaaaack!



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello you vonderful boils and ghouls...Anybody miss me? :zombie: Figured that the withdrawal pains were not going to get any better so I'd better get back here... :googly: LOL Plus the hubby was buggin about all the hard work he did on Halloween and that I need to send it in for the Hauntforum DVD.... (Hope I didn't miss the deadline...)

*Happy B-day to all those whom I've missed and Welcome to all those who've joined. Hope all is well with everyone and Let's get this prop-makin party started!!! :tongueton:*


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Fangs, you're back! Welcome home, we missed you!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome back Fangs.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to see you again, like an old pair of comfortable shoes...well something like that. LOL


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome back Fangs.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well its about time ,nice to see ya . chat hasnt been the same


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay Fangs! My good friend is back!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

huzzah!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome back Splinters...er...Fangs!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome back Fangs!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We missed you Fangs, welcome back.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Of course we missed you!!!!

I hope you've been well - welcome bat! -VV-


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Always good to have another set of fangs on the Forum


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

FANGS!!!!...yeah ...
welcome back


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back Fangs.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Was wondering where the hell you'd gone off to! Good to see you back Fangs!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank Gawd!!!!!your back


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Fang you, Fang you, Fang you all so very much!!!!!! :devil: It's good to be home... Been missing you all like crazy! :googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Fang who?, lol


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

pbbbbth! lol Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome back Fangs.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hugs Fangs. I've missed you! Although as you might be able to tell from this late reply I've been on and off myself. I hope to see you soon in chat so we can catch up. 

Um... have you given any thought to when you're going to run the next Secret Reaper? hehehe (evil laugh). Just kidding...if you want to give me a virtual smack go ahead I probably deserve it, teehee. *


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Fangs welcome back - this is the first time I'm back on in a long time too!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

hey fangs I'm hijacking this thread because I lost the secret reaper victims address when i cleaned out my pm box. I am hoping you'll get an instant notification via email, and bail me out!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome back friend.


----------

